# Cady & Jack Practice Down and Wait



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Jack is nearly 2-1/2 and Cady 18 weeks... 

Jack learning hand and verbal signals...treat placement...

Cady learning that food from little-people comes when she is "Down" and that the food will come from the floor... (not little-people hands).
Still learning not to put her feet on chairs, but it is coming!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwwww- so adorable! Lushie is very proud of her smart baby daughter.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I love it!!! Great job!!!!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Great job from both of them!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

That video is just precious! She looks like her Mum, good girl Cady!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Great video of Jack and Cady.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

What a great video. Both "kids" are adorable and smart!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That is just precious  Good job Cady & Jack!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Sweet, sweet video


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

They are both so happy and proud of themselves. Good boy, Jake; good girl Caddy!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

cute! Those two are gonna be friends for a looong time


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

What an excellent training session! So cute!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh.My.Goodness....it just doesn't get better than that. What an adorable little boy. And off to such a good start with Cady!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, just precious. 

Cady is a beautiful little girl.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I am torn with this video between its excessive cuteness and how impressed I am at how far along both of them are, despite their age. I've seen few puppies with that kind of self control around kids and food, and I've _never_ seen a kid that young handle a dog that well. I am alternating between feeling astounded and saying "awwwww!"


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

That is the CUTEST video ever! They are both adorable!


----------



## TheBradyBunch (Apr 11, 2013)

tippykayak said:


> I am torn with this video between its excessive cuteness and how impressed I am at how far along both of them are, despite their age. I've seen few puppies with that kind of self control around kids and food, and I've _never_ seen a kid that young handle a dog that well. I am alternating between feeling astounded and saying "awwwww!"


I had the same exact thought! Quite an impressive pair 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome job from both Jack and Cady.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

This is the cutest video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mr. Fuzzyface (Dec 20, 2009)

That was amazing to watch....great job Jack and Cady!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

what a great way to train both how to be with one another...


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe he will be our junior handler when Keller goes to college!


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

Yes, you could have posted a warning about cuteness overload!  Two really smart and adorable kids. Very impressive handling skills and listening skills. 

Thanks for posting!


----------

